#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Describe Your Mom In 3 Words!

## ebyangz

for me

SIMPLY

THE

BEST!!!

----------


## pogi559

FOREVER MY BESTFRIEND

----------


## pogi559

MY GREATEST TREASURE

----------


## abdullah``

my


greatest


gift

----------


## RU9halogen

GIFT FROM JESUS

----------


## pogi559

explain sad ninyo uy ngano mao na inyo gdescribe sa inyo mam..dba? hehe.. explain briefly.. good for 50pts...joke2..xhee..

----------


## ebyangz

heheheehehehe. my mom is simply the best because she is the best bow... thank you... lolz

----------


## pogi559

hehe.."SHE'S SIMPLY AMAZING"

----------


## ebyangz

murag smart. hehehehehee

----------


## pogi559

heheh..pwde gani sad GLOBE ..making "GREAT THINGS POSSIBLE"..wahehe..

----------


## ebyangz

ahehehehe what man sa sun?

----------


## abdullah``

hehehehehe saonz na

----------


## pogi559

4 words man gd..wahehe.."BUILDING BRidges thru Communication"..wahehe..maminaw man ako mam pirmi sa ako talk niya..wahehe..pareha mi hilig magcge ug tabi2x w/ each other..wahaahah..  :cheesy:

----------


## jfranz31

my mom s not simply d best for me,


she's....


simply

d

greatest...  :i am not worthy:

----------


## pogi559

MSM "My Super Mom"

----------


## pogi559

hehehe...Super as In SUper..waheeh  :cheesy:

----------


## jasie

my mom: shes made from heaven  :Smiley:

----------


## pordoy

WNM = wla nay molabaw

----------


## babyjoy

> WNM = wla nay molabaw



korek!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pogi559

"I LOVE MAMA"

----------


## bongjo

mother of perpetual help

----------


## WinFlo

Loving, caring, thoughtful

----------


## ebyangz

> WNM = wla nay molabaw


cool

----------


## wayangalgwapako

ako ang pinagga

----------


## dredd41v576

The best mom!!!

----------


## babyjoy

I LOVE HER

----------


## pordoy

> I LOVE HER


i love you!!!    















mama heheeh same goes to babyjoy.. you look like my sistah @ babyjoy

----------


## dredd41v576

She's the BEST!!!

----------


## pordoy

> ahehehehe what man sa sun?


Night Until Dawn, unlimited text guhapon...hehehehh dli ni tinuod ha basin akoy paninglan ninyo ako2x rani ug walay labot ang taga SUN aning akong claim.

----------


## pogi559

my super mom

----------


## tambuk

she works hard.

----------


## lordoking

she's the best

----------


## cool_operator

the greatest woman

----------


## jofox

she is faithful

----------


## balamban

she is col

----------


## batang^yagit

rocks and rolls!

----------


## sassy_suzzy

best mom ever!!!

----------


## cabluey

describe my mom... hmmm... where are you?

----------


## wawa1

the BEST talaga.

----------


## junenine

Ma -pinanggaon
  Ma -inantuson
   Ma -sinabuton

----------


## aceofspade

*THE BEST MOM!*

----------


## bojams

Alway there 4 us...

----------


## stellina

my mom's everything for me

----------


## Don2kakoi

:smitten: 
Loves Me Forever

----------


## alexxandy

my super mama

----------


## T1CODE

a loving mom

----------


## hera_82

[b]Like No Other!  :Smiley:

----------


## ebyangz

> rocks and rolls!



muag dog :Huh:  aheheheheheheehhehe

----------


## xtian_hero

strongest.....

coolest......

loveliest......

----------


## black_vixen

Liwat na ko!

----------


## junenine

over bearing mom

----------


## RobZ

My 

 First 

 Love


That's my mother.. the first woman that i love and cherish.. Luv u mom forever

----------


## slither

MY MOM ROCKS!  :evil:

----------


## rockart9

cold
devil
woman

----------


## maerkz

greatest, loving, accomodating mother  :Smiley:

----------


## Eman

the unbeattable person....  :smiley:

----------


## kaziekc

*the best mom!!!*    :love:

----------


## earljahn

*Second to None*  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## earljahn

*D' only one*

----------


## January

way makapildi!! y lain bida!!  :i am not worthy:

----------


## earljahn

cannot be replace.....

----------


## K_I_D_O

Perfect As Always

----------


## earljahn

best of all

----------


## astroboyreal

she's the best

----------


## earljahn

My first priority

----------


## Ms.Beau

She just is

----------


## earljahn

very hardworking mom  :cool:   :cool:

----------


## shaxyra

gwapa like me

----------


## earljahn

OK kaayo siya

----------


## Shofu

strong willed mom

----------


## indie

ma-asikaso
supportive
god-given

----------


## kyuusai

She is Beautiful.

----------


## earljahn

the best person

----------


## tintoy

shes my idol

----------


## shaxyra

the best mom

----------


## sheeshcute

A beautiful Soul

----------


## earljahn

The Super MOM

----------


## ronz_rodz

gReaT, LoViNg , CaRiNg  :smitten:

----------


## ej___

My Great Model

----------


## katrina

bsan one word ra...

idol

ahahaha

----------


## tackielarla

Loving, Thoughful, Dirt-cheap.  :cheesy:

----------


## alexxandy

my true bestfriend

----------


## slick08

CARING...........  :smiley:  LOVING...............  :smiley:  THOUGHTFULL  :smiley:

----------


## lylemark

shes the best

----------


## crinkle

strength and beauty

my mom is a beautiful combination of the two... i have never known anyone as strong and as loving as my mom... even if she hates me most. hehehe...

----------


## princess_boom

source of strength

----------


## tinchie

fearless, strong, willfull

----------


## ram_hot

super understanding

----------


## etsirkoid

Someone I Love

----------


## mata_hari

love kaayo nako

----------


## love2travel

most outstanding mom!

----------


## aleyson

loving
maldita
simple

----------


## christa

super
payter
mama_jud!

hehehe

----------


## t3ChNo

i love her

----------


## love2travel

*THE BEST EVER!!!*  :clap:   :i am not worthy:   :clap:

----------


## vaughn

an irreplaceable being...

----------


## kim071316

she's my all.

----------


## chipper_buy

Fun loving MOM

----------


## sheka

a good cook, softspoken and patient

----------


## mylene07

i love her

----------


## cuteface

I LOVE U MAMA...LOVE kau nko ako mama oi kay pirme cya kasabot nko...

----------


## GYM73

moody
great
loving

----------


## vaughn

she's simply amazing...

----------


## isaac95

My Love Mother

----------


## charmie

sus ambot lng love jud kau nko ako mama oi....

----------


## jheartfred

THE

WORLD'S

GREATEST

----------


## love2travel

PINAKANGILNGIG

SA

TANAN!!!

----------


## l_reese_ii

my hero forever!

----------


## charmie

my super woman....

----------


## enigma_9f

i miss her.....  :sad:

----------


## charmie

mingaw nasad kau ko sa ko mama..

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

Super Duper Mother !

----------


## legal_cd

understanding, supportive, BEST

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Cool, my bestfriend... and she's the only person that im willing to die for... by the way hapit na birthday sa akong mom.... this coming 25th...  :Smiley:

----------


## carmie

ONE AND ONLY --->>> akong inahan

----------


## charmie

MAALALAHANIN...SWEET>>>GWAPA....

----------


## surfingroxy

sympathetic, tough and genius

----------


## pringhouls

MAL
DI
TA

----------


## ^-^ eLay ^-^

pinaka-isog sa tanan....

----------


## ola

_

GREATEST
MOM
EVER_

----------


## brown_dog

miss my mom

----------


## atch_atch

mama,mommy,nanay

thoughtful,forgiving,loving

----------


## erl_theory

"SHE LOVES ME"

----------


## jhandgreat

GIFT FROM GOD!

----------


## shaxyra

best mom ever

----------


## oblationkid

sacrificial
sympathetic
supportive

----------


## JaM_meE

fashionista; sexy; LOVING

----------


## azillui

SHE
                       LOVE
                         ME

----------


## jingardz

loving
caring
always

----------


## IT

SHE GUIDES ME...

----------


## jangoironic

three words is not enough to describe my mom
kind
Very patient
loving

----------


## beautyki

FANTASTIC,CARING PRETTY.... :Smiley:

----------


## drsweet

GOD'S BEST CREATION!

----------


## zyLe

world's BEST mom!

----------


## rEn_tHirtEEn

GOD'S GREATEST GIFT  :Tongue:

----------


## daredn

simple and best

----------


## duckyoink

gift from GOD...she really is...the best mom in the universe..i love her so so muchhhhhhhhhhhhh..........

----------


## tanbul

love nako sya.

----------


## choycebuster

:smitten:  One & Only!  :clap:

----------


## Lord_Ac

Perme ko badlongon

----------


## Ceb2Ak

No WORD can describe sa akong NANAY!!!!  :smitten:   :smitten:   :smitten:

----------


## legal_cd

supportive,
kulit,
best

----------


## batosai

my bestfriend forever  :angel:

----------


## dbmike

the best mom!

----------


## iamblessed

MY GOD'S GIFT

----------


## andie28

strikta, kuripot pero rersponsable

----------


## poorlass

WORLD'S BEST MOM...

NAA PA...GOD'S GREATEST GIFT... 

 :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:  LUV YEAH MA...

----------


## she_babymo

She Knows Best!  :i am not worthy:

----------


## anak79

THANK
YOU
GOD

----------


## SmartAssChic

lovable, strict, paranoid (but i know all of those are for my welfare)

----------


## ram_hot

caring
always thinking of her sons and daughter
responsible

----------


## maia21

maarte pa nako!  :cheesy:

----------


## torade

> The best mom!!!


same here.  :Smiley:

----------


## mariox

beautiful
loving
kunsintidora

----------


## sexyfrio

loving, caring, and compassionate

----------


## rainwax

maldita, loving, hardworking

----------


## she_babymo

always the best!

----------


## daelite_mistress

libog kaayo usahay!

----------


## Genocide

Pinaka _ WALAY _ AYU

----------


## chrismb16a

love you mommy!

----------


## haika_girl

the best jud!

----------


## thaDUKE

Love Nako Mama

----------


## thesassyshop

fashionista
forgiving
loving

----------


## kingsoft29

mowaahh i love my mom

----------


## modemagnifique

loving...dependable and strict!! haha

----------


## she_babymo

still my mom!!

----------


## aridoasis

mom knows best!

----------


## she_babymo

never been better!

----------


## szichri

i love her

----------


## ms_triquetra_franzy

close-minded but loving

----------


## stella

suplada
bossy
mama

----------


## maynardmurlon

the best ever!

----------


## r3roble

disciplinarian yet loving

----------


## aprilaprilapril

considerate. disciplinarian. goodprovider.

----------


## love2travel

simply THE BEST!

----------


## szichri

3words isnot enaf

----------


## vcmov_15

hardworking, provider, bestfriend

----------


## crinkle

rigid
meticulous
affectionate

----------


## mmp

kulit, funny, sometimes annoying ha ha

----------


## Hot Sizzle

responsible,loving,caring...

----------


## judz

loving
forgive all my mistakes
responsible
to summarize it she's the best mom in the whole wide world

----------


## mage

*shE's the bEst mom in tHe whole univErse 

maskin unSa-on ug baLintong sa earTh! mwahhh*

----------


## Toushirou

kind
gentle
loving

----------


## vcmov_15

kaibigan
karamay
kwarta!

hahahaha

----------


## Hot Sizzle

open minded
caring
best

----------


## ramnem

best super saviour.....labi na wa najud wawart...hehe

----------


## fly3911

VERY THOUGHTFUL PERSON.  Why?  bec even though she's the disciplinarian compared to my dad, she's a person who always looks into the future ahead of her children. like one of you commented. she makes things possible. she's always my hero.

----------


## DigiBoy

The Best Mom

----------


## aablenriz

Next To None!!!

----------


## am_believer24

SiMpLy ThE BeSt..

----------


## aylen

"Heaven-sent strength."
When my father died, i thought she'll be weak. But she proved us wrong. She became our head of the family and true idea of a MOTHER.
As in!

----------


## laagan_si_organizer

...three words?? hmmm...

THE BEST, sobra!!  :Smiley:

----------


## charmie

sweet
     loving
     care

----------


## jlodarl

the SUPER WOMAN....

----------


## rhodem24

The Best Mamaaaaa

----------


## proud2bbisdak

simply amazing ever

----------


## xanne_818

Mom the great..

----------


## Solidus

World's No. 1

----------


## Soul_Captive

absolutely amazing and irreplaceable

----------


## Baeybe_Bryce

She's the best!

----------


## rhodem24

Simply The Best!

----------


## Nammies

Simply the best!

----------


## redpenguin

number one mom  :Smiley:

----------


## JSL

she's very hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ramnem

one and only.........

----------


## rhodem24

The Perfect Mom!!

----------


## sexyjelly

BEst Mom Ever!!!

----------


## darkdruid

your my mom!

----------


## tessai

simply beyond compare

-the best mom-

-my bestest friend-

----------


## juleskiboi

hottie, sexy, intelligent  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:

----------


## rhodem24

Ang Akong Mama

----------


## psyd_1

isug yawyawera payter

----------


## rhodem24

maldita, theBest, matinabangon

----------


## -CL-

kugihan, caring ug lov-kaayo-mi,...  :Smiley:

----------


## inyourface

sa po ton

 :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------


## jooni

> my mom s not simply d best for me,
> 
> 
> she's....
> 
> 
> simply
> 
> d
> ...


mangcopy ko ha...(= for me pud, my mom is the greatest mom ever! (=

----------


## trina

i hate her

----------


## ermabelle

Super savior mommy!!!

----------


## sweetz

prettier than me...

----------


## redpenguin

love love love

 because full of love man kaayo akong mama.  :Smiley:

----------


## PazzieGirl

Greatest Mom Ever!!! =)

----------


## mogul

samokan yawyawan pakialamera but despite all that I love her.  :Cheesy:  peace Ma.hehe

----------


## blueleigh25

*the best mom!*

----------


## babske

the best mom!  :Cheesy:

----------


## mata_hari

operation panic kaayo

obsessive compulsive siya

pero buotan jud

----------


## eiZaN

*

dOminatriX

supermOdeL

beaUtyQueen*

----------


## lady_blackrose

she's awesome!

----------


## chenggay!!!

mama knows best

world's best mom

maau kaau muluto

pinangga kaau ko

----------


## rhodem24

The Super Mom!

----------


## Giant101

my best friend

----------


## pithyperz

thoughtful

malambing

vain

haha :Cheesy: 
miss you mom!

----------


## p0knat

simply the best

----------


## poordudz

inahan sa panabang

----------


## helena

mother 

model

idol
hehehe

----------


## cosplay

Practical
Streetsmart
Irreplaceable

----------


## pongborro

absolutely the best

----------


## Carte Blanche

*Words can't describe.*

----------


## McLaren24

she's 
our 
superhero

----------


## mikojay

My Super MOM...

----------


## Mald|3Ta

cannot be compared!

----------


## rhodem24

mama ni nako...

----------


## chenggay!!!

mama loves me!

----------


## mata_hari

one and only

----------


## mikky

strict, unreasonable, materialistic

----------


## am_believer24

only the best!

----------


## lady_driver

The BEST ever!!!

or

The COOLEST mom!!!

----------


## JSL

she's the best

----------


## klemzhou

un-perfect but best...  :Smiley:

----------


## alucard88venom88

* Loving*
 * Great*
*One-in-only*

----------


## hime_angel

my life, love, inspiration

----------


## onlyvic

best and worst

----------


## bheibiaise

She's my LIFE

----------


## OTTILIE

my angel!!!!!!

----------


## PUGAK

hahay gibiyaan ko mama nko ky nag minyo ug lain!

----------


## maerkz

the best ever

----------


## epoyking

You're My Everything

----------


## benush

im from her(mama)

----------


## muzikfreakah

Our private angel..

She just recently passed away last Sept 10...

----------


## lord-lord-lord

> Our private angel..
> 
> She just recently passed away last Sept 10...



OT: condolence bro

----------


## lord-lord-lord

wala gyuy makalupig!

----------


## rhodem24

pareha ni lord-lord-lord...  :Cheesy:

----------


## gashee

my greatest blessing

----------


## tonsy_kennel

mom,you rock!!!

----------


## WickedSicK

Loving and perfect friend

----------


## mitch_anne

the best of everything

----------


## tuWaD!!!

> i hate her


ot: ngano gud tawn?

----------


## kayi101

pinaka the best! (murag chickenjoy) =)

----------


## Kyl_Turbo

protector nako against my monster dad 


sad to say layo siya

----------


## JSL

she's the best

----------


## kixiiecute

a great friend.... i guess.

----------


## freudz

best...
best....
best.....

----------


## cokefloat_f

she's GOD-LIKE!

----------


## zagaboI

My guiding star!

----------


## peewee_toot

wala cyay utok. :Sad:

----------


## ataxia

a perfect mom!!

----------


## oceanranger

fabulous
amazing
superb

that's my mom
i'm the luckiest daughter in the whole wide world.

----------


## nortz

Greatest MOM on Earth!!!!!!

----------


## GOthique

+++ nagger

+++ caring

+++ religious

----------


## peanut kisses

tabian
caring
maldita

----------


## m!nyanG

best
mom
ever

----------


## junmagz

no other than

----------


## ^Dinna^

my mom......best there is!

----------


## steryo_102

I love you mom!

----------


## jdlj

The greatest ever!!!

----------


## DyslexicHeart

- eloquent
- spiritual
- anticipates (our needs)

----------


## insomiac

mother knows best!

----------


## oOmUnKyOo

E-very-Thing..........

----------


## mairead

my mom is always BUSY!...................................

----------


## leanneleo

Mama da best

----------


## hulagway

shes the best

----------


## UtOkbOlinAO

"Nothing COm-Pares"

Luv u MOM

----------


## Peace

*"the best mom"*

----------


## sweetsmile

unexplainable to explain

----------


## scope_hunting

STB = Simply The Best!!!!

----------


## samurai-xyz

maldita
na 
buotan

----------


## xinevirtucio

kuwang ang 3 words oi....tough.strict.level headed.caring.loving.etc.......basta ingon cla maldita ako mama...liwat ko....hahahaha

----------


## dhingarhdz

"Strong Strength Love"

----------


## joshua_loquias

Super Human Mom!!
love yah mam

----------


## my_angel_bb

Best of All

----------


## jOaL

kusog kaau mamunal.. lol

love man gud ko nia...

----------


## CASHFLOW

very very buotan

----------


## tallthel

unique mom ever.......

----------


## falloutmac

COOL, HOT and SEXY.. my mom's a hottie.  :Cheesy:

----------


## only_on3

best bamboo ever..   :Cheesy:

----------


## chaisen

very authoritarian ever

----------


## -munch-

she's d best

----------


## -munch-

she loves me

----------


## extinct113

ultra magnificent superwoman... haah!

----------


## timo

Pretty precious person!  :Smiley:

----------


## gerard

nothing to say!!!!

----------


## scope_hunting

wala syang katulad

----------


## aridoasis

*best mom ever!*

----------


## xeoxander01

aku mama kay "inahan s' kanunayng panabang"...
nya aku kay "anak s' kanunayng pangayo"... hehehehe...

----------


## estifaniko

walang kasing sipat! :no:

----------


## hunt99

love ko niya

----------


## joyaxzkie

*not so great..*

----------


## bemzlynx

the best mom  :Wink:

----------


## crinkle

vicious
kind
sensitive

----------


## jannjan27

Gift from god

----------


## pretty_mama

God's greatest GIFT! :Hooray:

----------


## krishane_12

my bestfriend ever

----------


## Maikeru

best best best

----------


## sexy_roxy

gods greatest gift

----------


## hunt99

best gift recieve

----------


## joshbonz

Caring and loving

----------


## imURangeL...

bestest mom ever!.................... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## bluebelle

i can't describe her in in just 3 words...no extraordinary word can describe her...i miss her so much...i'll nver gonna see her again...huuhuhu

----------


## isaac95

loving, kind, and responsible mother........

----------


## sandsss

My mother is: patient, forgiving, loving.

----------


## babygin2005

hardworking, thrifty, & cheerful...

----------


## nItO/pIrEnA

impossible (to) live with

----------


## joem22

most understanding person

----------


## owNinZ

my mom is "*my superwoman*"

----------


## kratos83

the greatest woman!

----------


## skinnygenes

sent from heaven  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## stacy_gurl

gives unconditional love

----------


## VENUS26

My mom is " my greatest confidante"

----------


## nitesky

*greatest bestfriend ever!*

----------


## jinkee

*reason i live.......*

----------


## miyay

angel on earth

----------


## shinobi314

way maka Lupig!!!!!!

----------


## dangelndisguise

i am not

for

what i am

now!

----------


## chubby_chiq

simply the best!

----------


## ELAINAH

*simply
the 
best*

----------


## peewee_toot

very hardworking person

----------


## ELAINAH

ngeks pareha mi chubby chix da..

----------


## homer20

rest in peace

----------


## elvishtattoo

*most unforgettable woman*

----------


## amdboy

..........Ma Ma Ko........

----------


## mich_pink03

MOM= she's the best

----------


## poisontree

cool, way libog  :Smiley:

----------


## dramaturgo

world's best mom

----------


## iMnOtUrSuPeRwOmAn

best mom ever!!!! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## bbnescia

pwede four words nalang?actually there's no words to describe my mom... MY GREATEST IDOL FOREVER!

----------


## iplayurgame24

the 
greatest
mom

----------


## xxSTARLIGHT

i dont care

----------


## legal_cd

the best ever...

----------


## m!nyanG

great mom ever!

----------


## MalditohoN

mama the best...

----------


## lovejing25

bestfriend,sister and mentor..

----------


## elf

she's d best !!!

----------


## freakyvenus

idol nko cya!

----------


## iris_primsting

world's best mom..

----------


## bodacious_babe

my Angel rescuer !!!  :Cheesy: 

I love you so so so so so so so so much mommy Nena!  :Smiley: 

my thoughts exactly...

----------


## bbnescia

super super Mom!

----------


## ronz_rodz

"MY SUPER TREASURE" that it is

----------


## ispirikitikhani

The best mom..  :Smiley:

----------


## kajo2

best mom ever!

----------


## jeff_bonz59

cherished and remembered....

----------


## jdmaspack

pack a ble

----------


## ozracing

best mom ever

----------


## gshukaku

Ay Ta Ma :Cheesy:

----------


## nice_work

Super the Best !!!   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## lovely_chic

my priceless possession

----------


## kae_square

I LOVE YOU!!..

HAHAH..pa unique sad...

----------


## prodigal_son321

"THE BEST MOTHER" hehehe... tinood man sad..

----------


## tessF

"the best mom" she gave everything just to make us happy

----------


## blank0000

she's my everything

----------


## sporty898

Everything to me

----------


## shey0811

genuinely God fearing...

----------


## erl joachim

"bintahosa, saba-an & maldita"

----------


## missyangrabaya

*Generous, Meticulous, Loving. 

Super the best mother in the universe! 

I LOVE YOU MAMA! *

----------


## andii

the best mama.,
 :Smiley:

----------


## juleskiboi

hot, intelligent, independent.  :Smiley:

----------


## silogan_ni_siomai

TEchie, loving! iSOG!! =) love u ma

----------


## shade

ur the best!

----------


## Manta Rye

She's my mom!

----------


## disomniac

simply the best!

love love love love you mama!!

----------


## didi_tsai

MAPINANGGA-ON, KUGIHAN, GWAPA.


love you ma  :Smiley:

----------


## emjee17

the very best.  :Smiley:

----------


## lovelygirl

6ft under ground...... Dead naman

----------


## queenston

a loving superwoman.

----------


## balot_sweet

one and only ^.^

----------


## fritzoo

the greatest mom

----------


## kurdapia.nikki

Simply the best  :Cheesy:

----------


## forum_angel

weird libog loving

----------


## azyle

motivator, supporter, defender


the one person that loves me unconditionally!

----------


## ispirikitikhani

payter, jamming, cool!

the best akung mama!  :Cheesy:

----------


## depzi

bungol saba-an lingaw!!!

----------


## chaichai

the best cook  :Cheesy:

----------


## Engineering

my wonder MOM

----------


## Seashell

she's my pedestal

----------


## doydi

nothing can compare!!! mao rana bow

----------


## dangelndisguise

public servant
straight forward
transparent

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

*
++ fiGhter , fiGhter , fiGhtEr ..*

----------


## TEDA

she is amazing!  :Cheesy:

----------


## rAiNe_

thoughtful, kikay and jamming( magtagay gani mi)..weeeehhh.. akong idol!

----------


## azyle

amazing, best, wonderwoman!

----------


## jlr90

I love her!!! :Smiley:

----------


## catdog

the best supermom!

----------


## robstaman

naunhan ko sa SUPERMOM dah... tsk3x!!

----------


## nando

kulang self confidence.... heheh

----------


## ayki

hardworking, caring, GWAPA  :Cheesy:

----------


## crazyme82

shes my everything.. :Smiley:

----------


## dropdeadgorgeous

_she's like me!_

----------


## arvinbenitez

Super

Mom

Ever

----------


## gcc4426

fragile, selfless, pure

^
these somehow makes me hate her. salbahunon nga type ba. wa cyay baruganan. i hate mrtyrs, really. i wish nga maghuna sd cya pras iyang kaugalingon. some pipol wud take advantage man gud. and i dont want her to be treated that way.


pero nvrtheless, la man ko nagmahay nga na-inahan nko cya. i still love her.  :Smiley:

----------


## f-clientcare@emeryestates

GUAPA LIWAT NAKO.. hehehehe

----------


## Undercoverlover

Gwapa bright buotan

----------


## Zxianne^Ice85

She's the best!

----------


## dice14

shes my number1

----------


## clark

she's my mader  :Smiley:

----------


## lord-lord-lord

she's my boss..  :Smiley:

----------


## rhodem24

> she's my boss..


pareha mi ani.  :Cheesy:

----------


## yesh1314

love nko siya...

----------


## nullah

Best mom gyud!!!

----------


## J.Abz

I miss her

----------


## ayki

the "awesomest" ever!

----------


## tenzor73p

My Living Heroe

----------


## anjerika

she's the best

----------


## mikoa4

Love,hope,courage.

----------


## pewee

Best mom ever

----------


## tikLish

my PARTNER IN CRIME..wahehehehe

----------


## hapimomi

patient, loving and enduring

----------


## lazaro4ever

B!tchy, sour, and SELFISH!

----------


## ajboy13

TLC - Tender Loving Care
common kaayo pero tinoud

----------


## fanatic_me

The Greatest Gift.

----------


## bokiratx

she's the one!

----------


## babygrace_pilapil

my biggest love

----------


## babygrace_pilapil

i love her!

----------


## darkdruid

she's the one

----------


## kizzy_met21

crazy, pretty, maldita...but i still love her...

----------


## tagaisla

Reason for breathing

----------


## bowee

beloved and cherished

----------


## darryl

My mom is my hope to live long.

----------


## dangelndisguise

one of a kind

----------


## heavenly

my love forever

----------


## JamesCo

Always super woman.


My Mom is there in my darkest hour (my wife flirt with another man in my darkest hour). She is always besides me in trouble times. She always support me in times of needs. All of my sibling graduated college with honors except me. None of my sibling got pregnant or cause another girl to be pregnant before wedding. None of us have problems with authority. She take cared of us. and we are a very big family

----------


## Rodrigo Busa

Stubborn, Loving, Possessive... HAHAHA yaw lagot mom ha! hehehe

----------


## clark

maau - mo - laba

wagtang gud ang taya na mantsa..hehehehehehehehe

----------


## rOv_rOv

rock n roll ... hehe!  :Cheesy:

----------


## maddox_pitt

intelligent nice but strict

----------


## Three Roses

> Gwapa
> Buotan
> Masinabtanon

----------


## fanatic_me

supper duper mother!!!

----------


## vyrene321

food to my soul..

----------


## goodasdead

> food to my soul..



3 words ra gani...


"super ka tihik" hahaha

----------


## tessF

*sexy

*super kusog mo atiman

*suplada sometimes  :Cheesy:

----------


## monrayz69

loving me much!!

----------


## vyrene321

> 3 words ra gani...
> 
> 
> "super ka tihik" hahaha



churi lng..   "mali mag luto" -  :Cheesy:  heheheh

----------


## hanamari

patient
thrift
god fearing
 :Cheesy:

----------


## blaze_t

my mom is 

God's greatest blessing.

in everything she does, she never fails to bless all of us... we are just so lucky that she is our mother...  :Smiley:

----------


## kit_cebu

"3" words...........................

the best ever



.

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

*
++ LibOg nga makaLibOg ..

eEehheheeh ,..*

----------


## -nodame-

da best jud!
superhero without cape

----------


## bodacious_babe

Loved by all!

----------


## monrayz69

simple and unique!!

----------


## bokiratx

very cool mommy!

----------


## Shanks

-best ever had-

----------


## nice_work

super the best!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## DJfroforsyon

Best MOM ever!

----------


## redhot777

mother knows best

----------


## -miLey03-

my ultimate idol..

----------


## LAPA

the world's greatest  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## ram_hot

the best mom in the whole world....

----------


## honey_love

Simply the best...

----------


## mcjun23

i love mymom... hehehe. 3 rana ha...

----------


## jedwardoo

Superwoman In Life  :Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## hyori

Ilaw ng Tahanan  :smitten:

----------


## ferdM16

I love you...

----------


## randymunz

my mom
Has 
It 
All...

----------


## jdtowa

mom is me.

----------


## Naughty Picks

Sabaan, Manggihatagun, Caring.  :Smiley:

----------


## prettylotus

She's the BEST!

----------


## cuteigal..

my mom is my life

----------


## apolinario

Best Mom in the world

----------


## pearlnavz88

*my mom is irreplaceable!*

----------


## LinKtimTop

shes my lyf

----------


## noy

i miss her!

----------


## monrayz69

greatest mom ever!!!

----------


## jeuritz15

caring, understanding, loving..

----------


## attempt

super mom. the best in the whole wide world. nah gimingaw na hinuon ko niya dah
if i only have a line to heaven.........

----------


## ashira

Best mom ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tata01221

Mom
is 
diamond

----------


## plethoraldork

She is irreplaceable

----------


## fial

The God-fearing mama...

----------


## skyangel

she is adorable

----------


## skyangel

she is strict

----------


## skyangel

she is perfect

----------


## Morcego

she's very precious

----------


## beerlight

ako pd..
my mom is SIMPLY THE BEST!!!

and aside from that,

she's MY NO.1 IDOL!!

----------


## momma26

Mother, sister, lawyer!

Mother-- aw, alangan baby gud ko niya..eheheheh

Sister-- murag sad mi igsoon ni mama ug relationship usahay kay mag-chika-chika, luod-luod, secret-secret ug vibes sad niya akong friends...murag mi bestfrineds...

Lawyer -- independent man ko and dili conventional, so naay mga tawo nga di kasabot nko, si mama dayon ng mubara basta naay mo comment (behind my back) na not so constructive  :Cheesy: 


i love my mama!!!!

right now she's stitching lampin for my baby... stitching by hand na ha! 

and this is after she finished stitching a set of curtains sa isa ka-room sa apartment...after she left her beautiful garden (na super fresh air) ug c papa sa among bukid to be with me diri sa ciudad to help me thru my pregnancy...

i love my mom, bow.

----------


## picols 101

my bestfriend forever.

----------


## sHenZee03

She's like ME.


lol

----------


## orochimaru700

Big-Fat-Ass (no offense mom)

----------


## magpul

message lang ako dili lang describe ---> Thank You Lord for a perfect MOM

----------


## free2dream720

lol. most of the replies are so positive. only a handful have said negative things.
but the truth is...
my mom is ... 
moody, narrow-minded, paranoid. 
(3 words)

----------


## disenchanted

She is feisty!  :Smiley: 

but i love her very much!!! Thank you god for giving me a very wonderful mom!!!  :Smiley:

----------


## bosin

Super Duper Momy!!! hahaha

----------


## YaeL

full of love.......

----------


## my_hEaD_isBIG

The BEST Mom...

----------


## joanne05

an amazing gift  :Cheesy:  - she's not perfect but i love her ways, someday i want to be the exact same mom to my kids as she is to me  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## keen

the best, no-comparison, gone

----------


## THE KID

Damn ****ing great

----------


## cielo cucumber

my best chikamate!!

----------


## Twinkz

Go Grow Glow

Haha

----------


## elf

my greatest treasure

----------


## -miLey03-

the best girlfriend !

----------


## sHenZee03

Damn good cook!

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

I love her

----------


## sickofyou

............................

----------


## Jantehshiznit

best in budgetting.  :Cheesy:

----------


## jangska

grabe mu yaw2!.. :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------


## bellah

caring and loving

----------


## HyphyFoo

mestiza, youthful, and sexy

~jody

----------


## czharlloutte

super Loving Mommy!!!!

----------


## Crimson_Viper

*pinaka*

*gwapus*

*tanan*

----------


## maddox_pitt

human naman ko reply ani diri hehe sige lang...reply na sab ko para lingaw


my mom:

intelligent
strict but
lenient  :Cheesy:

----------


## bungot25

gwafa 

smart 

clever

----------


## mimsnav

makalilimutin, cooked, homemaker..

----------


## Paolo1130

3 words is not enough to describe my mom...

btaw..
super amazing mother

----------


## chixHEN

i love mom  :Smiley:

----------


## andch81

the best mom... got a text from her last night.. .. she just texted  " Happy new year, be happy no matter what, be always my good girl I am always here" .  :Sad:  she just knew I am not ok....

----------


## jangska

sabaan pero love kaayo.. lapas nalang..ahaha..

----------


## bilyotoy1

ako ikadescribe sa akong mom in 3 words kay...

*FREAKING HOT MOMMA!!!*

----------


## tagaisla

my Mama is the

--> AIR I BREATHE

love her sooooo much...

----------


## J  n J  n 9

spontaneous, hardworking and loving mom.....i could not ask for more...love my mama maski cge ko gabadlungon sa ako mga pabadlung...hahahah

----------


## SheperdN7

TLC! Tender Loving Caring!

----------


## Crimson_Viper

LBC

Land
Bahay
Cash

----------


## Animate

Very loving mother.  :Smiley:

----------


## isha727

the greatest mom 


 :Cheesy:

----------


## BanshEe

good 

better

best.. 

 :i am not worthy:

----------


## bellah

best mom ever :Smiley:

----------


## cassiopeia

stupid materialistic bitch.

----------


## ~aveen~

my precious one!

----------


## Darna

generous
strong
friendly

----------


## marqi_20

understanding
loving
kind

----------


## cplusplus

funny oa loving

----------


## mlnsgbn

Understanding, wise,intellegent....

----------


## d!orj

generous,strong,workaholic...

----------


## cplusplus

i love her does that count?

----------


## hans josefina

shes my everything.

----------


## justinuy168

simple yet cool... mao na akong mom very supportive nako. shes also very proud of me, sa akong mga simple achievements in life she always praises me...

thanks mom. I LOVE YOU......

----------


## justinuy168

up, para makita sa mga mothers who is striving hard for the family...

----------


## batangkanto

she's incredibly amazing...

----------


## CompTech

Gift
From 
God

----------


## ambokz

buotan, kusgan, isog in short SUPERWOMAN, luv u Mom  :Smiley:

----------


## mc23

sigurista at istrikta!!!

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Awesome
Strong
Patient

----------


## mc23

Super duper amazer

----------


## jsebastian

Emblem of beauty

----------


## z3robeLow

insignia of awesomeness

----------


## bizkid08

wow wow wee

----------


## hachiceonlineshop

One and Only...

----------


## ShrewdMuch

Best mother ever.  :Smiley:

----------


## noel_llapa

Patient Patient Patient

----------


## shin03

loving, caring and sexy....hehehe..=)

----------


## doi

naggy
workaholic
gamer

----------


## keshapuppy

shes my world

----------


## rjje

the best mom.

----------


## D-works

best mother ever!

----------


## unregistered

Shrewed
Business
Woman

----------


## p26

World's best mom!!!

----------


## Ityan

*Grabe Sigeg Pangasaba! =))*

----------


## juanfidel

Kusog bitaw mangasaba!!  :Wink:

----------


## mc23

NBA.. simply so amazing!

----------


## BiKho

my first love

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

*
++ amazing mOm ever ..*

----------


## THE KID

Holy
F....
Awesome.........

----------


## marqi_20

loving,caring & understanding and everything mother knows best

----------


## kit_cebu

^

----------


## kit_cebu

hope she's immortal

----------


## keshapuppy

shes damn perfect!

----------


## AMpretty1984

simply the best  :Wink:

----------


## tagiptipon

Worlds best mom - akong mama. way mopalag :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

*
++ wa gyuy makatupOng ..*

----------


## RiXx

paranoid
hero
loving

----------


## porbidaman

miss my mother so much, I know she's in heaven now. Luv u mom! mwah!

----------


## Rom

the best mom ever....

----------


## Beach_bUm

simply
the
best

----------


## legal_cd

The Best Ever!

----------


## chrisangel

mom
still
missing :wink: !

----------


## LeeLeePot

astig

bestfriend

kindred soul

----------


## neurain

mabait...

mapagmahal...

makulit...

----------


## gurlydalma

Best Of All!!!

----------


## yulrock

Heaven Sent!

----------


## yaj.em

_bestfriend
for
lifetime_

I consider my mama as my bestfriend for lifetime because she always listens and always there for me. And I thanked her for never giving up on me. I love you ma.

----------


## ryemont7650

Inot
Maalaga
Masipag

She's my supermom!  :Smiley:

----------


## bowee

_my best comforter....._

----------


## 2kELEVEN

She's the BEST!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## sabrinxy

*i..d..k..!!*

----------


## s3xyp1nk

gwapa nga funny

----------


## seanryzel

God's greatest gift

----------


## RemohDude

mama knows best!

----------


## ruji119

small but terrible

----------


## G!Anna

The Greatest Mom!

----------


## pruce

super dooper mom.

----------


## Greatwhite

Maldita, Feeling Daga, Kontrabida

----------


## littlelad

pretty old woman

----------


## mikoy32

She's the* best*! :Smiley:

----------


## mYta82

one tough woman=)

----------


## want2binvolve

Strict but Loving  :Smiley:

----------


## raztyguy

*God's Best Gift*

----------


## seanryzel

Gasa ni lord

----------


## Lady-L

my mom is GGG "GREAT, GORGEOUS, GODDESS"

----------


## ajkj

Superwoman
Wise
Loving

----------


## ayet7

she's the best

----------


## joulekelvin

forever loving mom!

miss you ma! hapit nako balik pinas.

----------


## nulbaX

she is the best,a hero(superwoman huh!) and priceless, di na jud ko makakita ug susama niya...

----------


## THE SKULLS

Su-per-mom

----------


## yiennahs

maldita 
stricta
best

----------


## Lady-L

brave but soft...

----------


## wenlove24

thoughtful

compassionate but........

gullible :Smiley:

----------


## wenlove24

......if i had to go through life all over again, i'd still choose her....

----------


## renluna

my own superhero  :Smiley:

----------


## DeepwateR

missing her children

----------


## miaka_cham

love, life, happiness!

----------


## kentoy0224

my rock
my pilar
my protector

----------


## Reunin

M - my
O - only
M - mama

----------


## cute_6423

THE
BEST
EVER!

love you ma...  :Smiley:

----------


## FukenGruven

my mom rocks!

----------


## greegy

Best MOM forever..

----------


## azzkicker

-mother's knows best!!..  :Smiley:

----------


## chyshy06

the best mom!

----------


## Saickiek

_I love her!_

----------


## DaGitLuMbA

i love her...

----------


## Melvinthegreat

OT:
iSTORYA.NET outreach this Sat.

https://www.istorya.net/forums/showth...1#post10595300

----------


## mio

Loving
Caring
Kind.  :Smiley:

----------


## rejiel

Ok na ok!!! :Smiley:

----------


## Saickiek

_MOM Your "IRREPLACEABLE"_

----------


## wrisk253

sabaan


baba'on


IRREPLACEABLE

----------


## ianedb

*indeed
 my
 hero*

----------


## ches1091

my best mom

----------


## baden

She's the best!

----------


## Queen Mojitos

simply the best!!!

----------


## thegroundzero

Best Mama ever!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## HeartStops

love her much!

----------


## prestige

World's best mom..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## sparkolboi

Best Nanay Ever

----------


## Proud_TESTER

You guys are so lucky...my mom was never there sa tanan highlights sa aku kinabuhi...bsan pa tagaan chance ka million times she just screws it a million times more...now that am a mom i will try my best to be a better mom than she is...a lot better mom

----------


## mio

Generous
Caring
Loving

----------


## azaleayve

She's my MOM

----------


## ambotani21

Best Mom Ever

----------


## finchy18

Honest
godly
Giver

----------


## inc-pankz

love you moma

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

MOM

more of me!  :Smiley:

----------


## rhaia

loving, caring, and patient

----------


## raphy00

'sux big time!' 

Really hate my mom. Every time im down, shes there pushing me down even more. So as my dad...you guys should be really thankful to have a wonderful parentr...

----------


## parekoy

THE BEST JUD 

i love you mama.

----------


## glinkho

> You guys are so lucky...my mom was never there sa tanan highlights sa aku kinabuhi...bsan pa tagaan chance ka million times she just screws it a million times more...now that am a mom i will try my best to be a better mom than she is...a lot better mom


me too :Sad: 
i envy the others who has a nice mother...

----------


## mudskipper77

thoughtful, loving ug maalagaron

----------


## mOanmOan

I
Dont
Know

----------


## babychloe

beautiful
caring
kind

----------


## ladynes

Simply the best!!!

----------


## mio

Ge Ne Rous.

----------


## JeKeRo

She's d BESTEST!

----------


## prettylicious

she always understands

----------


## Saickiek

_She's Simply Amazing._

----------


## love_lorn

gave me life

----------


## cebuorange

bestpa sainyong moms!

----------


## Kehlpao12

*super duper mama*

----------


## hotcar

worlds best mom

----------


## nuj

super supportive buddy

----------


## BoyasBabis

my number one!

----------


## lex-libris

World's Greatest Mom!  :Smiley:

----------


## badonrico

THe BEST MOM

----------


## spike412

my mom: "patient, hard working and loving". i could not ask for more.

----------


## jessejiann

amazingly the BEST!

----------


## znra707

best Mom ever!

----------


## bahiista

way lain susama!!!!

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Awesome, like me!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## blackmamba626

pretty, strong & loving!

----------


## elf

Inahan sa
Kanunayng
Panabang

----------


## Inbesebul

love you mom!

----------


## Wynna

Irresponsible
Nagger
Selfish

----------


## Mald|3Ta

Superb

Awesome

Greatest

----------


## pinoy

She is PERFECT  :Cheesy:

----------


## fatima0588

STrick, Tihik, LOving.

----------


## lednew69

my one and only mother
ahe.ahe.,!

----------


## budoyski

i love her!... :Smiley:

----------


## mio

Patient
Generous
Great

----------

